# -2, -3  +

## .

,  !

, !
  .  -      (, ,). 
     -12,      -.
    (  )  -2, -3  -.
  ,   -  ?

   .

----------


## complect11

-2 -   - , ..     ,            

-3 -         - , ..   -2 (     ),  -3     .

  -2  -3 - :

   ,    :
" ".


" + " -       -      -      ( , -),           -      ()    () -    

      ,          -      (    ),          ,  :


   ,    :
" ".


 -      (       ),            -     (..    )


     , :

  ,      :

"    ".

    :

http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=415257

  ,  -  .

.

----------


## .

*complect11*,   .   .

     ,  - -     .    . 
        ().    .          .
     -12+ ( 1) +-.      .     (  )    -2+-3+-.
     ,        (-12+ ( 1) +-),   -12  .
   -   ?     1 ...
.

----------


## complect11

...

,    ,    ""   .

      ,   ?

      -  ,       ...


.

----------


## Svetishe

,    .        ,   -

----------


## .

51.53.24 "    ",    -     .
   "...   ,    ".
 ,     (, )      .  - -12++-.
?

----------


## Svetishe

,   .       ,    -.      ,   ,    -12    -2

----------


## .

*Svetishe*, ,   !
       ( )   /. 
  ,     ? :Wow: 
   ?     ?

----------


## complect11

...

   -12  -2 

-2    -  -,    ,           -2,                ,   -3

   ,    -3  -12,     ,   -12    ,   -3 

.

----------


## Svetishe

,  ,   ,    ,  . .            .


> ( )   /


     ,      ?   ,     41  ,    -12,   10,   .


> ?


    ,        ,

----------


## Svetishe

> -2    -  -,


   ?

----------


## .

,     . :Wow: 
    .

----------


## .

*Svetishe*,       . 
   "...      ...".     -       ()    . 

   -  -12+-2+-3+- ?

 .

----------


## complect11

(),     .

 :

-2,     

     ( )         ,   - .

           ,      11  1999 . N 100 "              - ",   "   " ( N -2)  "      " ( N -3).

  -2      ( N -2)      -  , ,    .          ( N -6    .     ,    (    ().

                ( N -3). 

 :

-3       -2 (-2        )

-3            .

("    ,  ,  ")

.

----------


## Svetishe

,  -2  ,  -3    ?         ?

----------


## complect11

,      -12  -3,    -2 -     -    ,   -     -12  -3,    -3  

       ,     -3, -2   ,          .

.

----------


## Svetishe

:


> ,     -3, -2   ,          .


         -3        ,  -2,      -2.   .

----------


## complect11

( )  ...

"                    -   N -2 "    ",      11.11.99 N 100,       -  , ,    .           N -3 "      ",   ."

*          N -3 "      ",   .*

----------


## Svetishe

?

----------


## complect11

... -        ,    ,     -  -12   .

-12 -  "   " -    

-3 -     

 -2 -     ,       -2,     -     .

.

----------


## Svetishe

> -  -12


  ,  ?  .    ,       41 ,      -12,   -2   .     ,          -2.

----------


## Svetishe

> .


    "" ?

----------


## complect11

41  -   ,        -2 -      ?

.

----------


## Svetishe

?     ,       .

----------


## complect11

,     .

    -2  ..,      ,  -    "". (   -      ...)

.

----------


## Svetishe

> -      ...)


  .     .

----------


## complect11

-   -       -     .

.

----------


## Svetishe

: 


> ,       41 ,      -12,   -2   .     ,          -2.


          ,     10,     91     -15.              -2  .

----------


## complect11

,   ""      .

  ...

  ,    -,   -15...

 41... -       -   ,    -         -    ?

.

----------


## Svetishe

> ,   ""      .


 ,  ,    ,       .      .

----------


## complect11

,    (             ).

    .

.

----------


## Svetishe

,      .      - ,     .

----------


## Messer

,               29.22.09 (        ),           45-  (  )    2  3,      ?

----------


## Svetishe

,      .        .    ?     , ?

----------


## Messer

,       ?      -    (  ,  ,   ), ,  ,     .     .

----------


## Svetishe

,      .           . _       30  2009 . N 624 "    ....."_   
  ,   ,    .       :  25   ,   ,           ,     ,

----------


## Svetishe

-,      -

----------


## Messer

!            .    ,       .   ( ) , ,   , .    ,      "", ..    -  12    ... , ,        -   12   ...      ...

----------


## Svetishe

-12,  ,     ,      .       ,  -      - .     ,     .       ,   , -     ,    .      -.

----------


## Messer

624-   -   :    ,   - .   ,    .    :     (   ),         ...  ,        :           ,       ...     ,    ,      ,  ...
       :    ( ),   (     - ).

----------


## complect11

-        .

 -   , , ,  ,      -    , ..  ""        , +           ,  ,     .

       ,    ,   ,     ,     

       ,        .

     ,    .

     ,     .

..          .

.

----------


## Messer

,    .     -   ,    .   ,         , , ,    .   ,       ,  ""  "" ".

----------


## .

!
,    (,       ).
         2 :
1.   (-)  12+-
2.         (-3, -2) + -). 
,   ... :Smilie: 
   .
    ,         ().      ! 
 !  - ! 
        -      . :Big Grin:

----------


## Svetishe

> 2.        (-3, -2) + -).


  !

----------


## .

> !


 ,    - ,    ? 

.

----------


## Svetishe

> ,       , ,  ,   (- , , ),           ,    . (, ).        ,   , ..  .           ,      .


  -

----------

> [B]complect11[/B 
>      ,  - -     .


  . 2    ,     .   ,        -2.   , ,   .   3,        .

-2    -,     (   -       ).  .  2      -,                 .        ,     ,  ,      .

----------


## complect11

"   -2 
     11.11.99  100"





:					

	..				
 :					

	..				

  , ,    ,      ,    ?

----------

.   .    -    . -2     (   -6),   -. -    .      ,

----------


## Svetishe

> ,


   , ,   ,      .

----------

-2     , -3   ,  ,   -  .    ,     , ,     ,        .  -2    .

----------


## Svetishe

,     -   ,    ,

----------

,   ,  ,    .  :Big Grin:

----------


## .

, !    :



> .  -      (, ,). 
>      -12,      -.
>     (  )  -2, -3  -.
>   ,   -  ?
> 
>    .


         :
1) ,        41 ( -12):
41 60     (, )
90 41     , 
62 90   /

2) ,      -   10 ( -12    1.    ,    ):
10 60    (, )
20 10     
20 10    ,       , .
43 20   
90 43    
62 90  -/

 , !

      :
1.      
51.53.24       .
  ,  .. 
45.25.4       .

  2   ""   ?    .?

2.          -  10,  41  ?
    3  (, .  "" 1 ).   -    4000. (,  ,       -    ).   ?
   . .

----------


## Svetishe

,   -,  ?

----------


## .

*Svetishe*,      (     ), 
    43? !

,      ,    .    ,  , ,   
    ?
.

----------


## .

,     90 20 ?

----------

.            ,     (  )        .       .      -2,3, -  .   ,     2+  ,   ,    ,               .     -2    ().    , -  ()  ,    ,    ,    .

----------


## .

**,   .
.. ,       . ,   -   41. ,   -  10.

 , ,     :
10  60    (  )
20 10       (-)
20 10     ,    , . (-)
90 20    ? -    ?   
62 90   (-2,-3, -)

?
.

----------


## Svetishe

.



> 90 20 ? -    ?


    .

----------


## .

..     1    ?
*Svetishe*,   ? :Wow: 
  -   ...
      - " " -      ?

.

----------


## Svetishe

,     .  1   ,   .

----------


## .

*Svetishe*,   !
,  ,  ,   -  ...
    .
  :       -12 +  + /.   - .
  ?
    ?
     ?
.

----------


## Svetishe

,        ,               -12     .

----------


## .

,          1  -.     1  -   ?     ,     -?
!
    ?

 : 

 51.53.24     .
   ,  .. 
 45.25.4    . 

       45.25.4  ,    51.53.24,    %       (  ,     ,  0,2%,       ).
      ?

 :Wow: 

.

----------


## Svetishe

, ..  -       .

----------


## .

..      -  -12.
     . 
           ,     .
 ()     ?
  -  ( ,   ),       ?    ?

.
P.S. ,  -  ...

----------


## Svetishe

,  .    ,    -15       ,   ...      ,       , ,    .    ,      .

----------


## .

*Svetishe*,    .
,     .

   -3 (   ,      -2  -3?):
     ,      ?       " () /".
    -3   ,    (, , .   .)?

.

----------


## Svetishe

, -2   ,    ,  -3     ,    ,     -2  -     .    -2  -3   ,   ,

----------


## .

,   -2  -3       - " ()  ()" -  ,    . 
       ?
     -3       ? (    ,       ,       ).         .

.

----------


## Svetishe

> ?


  :yes: 


> -3       ?


    ,    .

----------


## .

!
,      ! :Smilie: 
    ,   .

*Svetishe*,   .

----------


## .

-    ,       -12 +  1 ?
    ?    ?
.

----------


## Svetishe

? ,        .

----------


## .

--.
   !

.

----------

> -2  -3   ,   ,


 . -3            (     100).  3              +,    2 =+=  .  3   ,  ,    .  2     ,         .

----------

> ?
>      -3       ? (    ,       ,       ).         .
> 
> .


  ? 3        ,        2 +  .        -,  -    .
     .  ,               .       .     ,   -        ,       - .

 .  ,      .  Svetishe       .        ,              .         ,    ,    ,      .
       ,        .

----------


## Svetishe

**,    ,      -2   -3 ,            ,           .      ,    ,   .

----------

Svetishe, 3   2  .    3    2   ,      2   3   50    ,       .    . 3     ,    ,   ,      -.     100.

----------


## Svetishe

,   ,   .         , -           -3  .     .

----------


## 3184

*Svetishe*,  ,         :   ,     (.. )     ,     ,         ,    ".                -2  -3.       ,     .       ,   . :Frown:

----------


## Svetishe

,   ,      ,          .       ,    ,        .

----------


## 3184

-12    ?

----------


## Svetishe

,   ,   ,      .

----------


## 3184

> ,   ,   ,      .


.   ,    .

----------


## 3184

> ,   ,   ,      .


*Svetishe*,        - "      , , ,         2        ,   ,    ".   -12,    ? :Dezl:

----------

...     -12,    .      -15       "".                  (  )

----------


## 3184

.

----------

, !    .             (     ).  -    ,      .    :     ,  ,      .    ,       43          -12,    -,      20-,      ?       43- -    20- - -.
 ,   ...

----------


## Server56

> 43- -    20- - -.


 :yes: 
    .
       ,          43- .
    ,     ,  ,    .
         ,    . ,         .

----------

, !

----------


## SeddySardus

,    ,         .      " "     ?

----------

, , ,   ,   ,        .    ?      ?     ?     - 12 + - +      ?

----------

** ,   ?      ?

----------

.    ,    ,       ,        -   ,      -       ?      ,       ?    -12,      ,       ?

----------

-  ?     .   - 51.70 -   .       ,        ?

----------


## Svetishe

> - 51.70 -   .       ,        ?


  ,   , ,

----------

> ,   , ,


..  ,     ,      ( -   )    ?   ? :Embarrassment:

----------


## Svetishe

,      5%   ,

----------

.     (, )     ( ,  )?

----------


## liev0606

> .     (, )     ( ,  )?


,       , ,    /

----------

!!!!!! .  ,   -,    : 1 - , 2  -    , 3  -     . (   -) : -12    ,       -     .   ?

----------


## Server56

> ?


     ,   .
,        ( )     .

----------

> ,   .
> ,        ( )     .

----------

> ,      5%   ,


, ,       ,   ?

----------

> ,   ?


  ,    

        ?       ,       . ,     ,

----------

> ,    
> 
>         ?       ,       . ,     ,


 !!!!!!

----------

, , ,     ( 51.70)     (       9000),       ,    010 -  - 29500,                                                                                                      (, )    011 - 9000,                                 - 20500  012,  ?

----------

,     ,

----------

> ,     ,


,  ,    ,      010   -  ,    , ,   ?      ??       ?

----------

,  .     .        ?

----------

,     ,            .   ,           020 -    ,    , .. ,  ,  -     040 -  , ?       ,        ?   ,       ?

----------


## Svetishe

.

----------

.

.
   (  )     ,    ?     .

 .     .           .
    -2,   (  ) "" .
  - 2 .

 ,       -3.

 ? 
 - -2 -3 ?

----------


## Svetishe

,   -2, -3.  ,         ,   . ,      ,     ,       ,      ,  .       :



> -   ( . -2)         ( . -3)


 ..  .

----------


## Server56

> - -2 -3 ?


,  .             , ,     .
   5     ,    -2  -3,      ,      .

----------

+           -2  -3.
   ,       ,    (. 753).

----------

,       .

----------


## Svetishe

,  ,   ?    .

----------

> ,  ,   ?    .


   .
  ,     ?

----------


## Svetishe

,      .         ,         ,    .

----------


## Eleno4a

!  -       ,      .  )      ,           .    ,       /   1060 1960 6819,           2010 4320,   -12  / 6290 9043 9068.           ,    , .         .       ,    ,     .        ,              ( 8000)       8 000 000. .   ,        ,        .      .,     ,      /,   ?      ?       6290 9043 9068?

----------


## Eleno4a

, ,     /,      ,       ,     ,      . ,     ,    (((

----------


## Server56

,   .
     (),  .

----------


## Eleno4a

10 - 10??

----------


## Server56

, , ,   ,  ,    .
   43.
  , :
20 43, 70, 69, 10

----------


## Eleno4a

> , , ,   ,  ,    .
>    43.
>   , :
> 20 43, 70, 69, 10


    ,

----------


## Svetishe

,     ,      43,       -

----------


## Eleno4a

> ,     ,      43,       -


      /: 1.  2.. - 50000 2.  2 - 5000 3. - 10000 (.  ?    ?)

----------


## Svetishe

?    ,       ,    ,    ,    ,     ,    -.           ,     .

----------


## Eleno4a

> ?    ,       ,    ,    ,    ,     ,    -.           ,     .


  ,   ,

----------


## Svetishe

,  ,          -   .      -    .    -                ,        .

----------

.  -2,      ,    

, ,    ,       ,     .   -2    ( ).     .

----------


## Server56

.    ,        -   .     -   ,         .

----------


## Panova74

,     .     .        :
1.  (,          .44,   ,   -  .41 ).   -12+-.
2. ,       .    -12+-  +-.      ,     .  ""  -2  -3,       .     (     ),           .
3.   .   +-. 
, ,   ,        .10 ,     .20.      .10  .
,  -       .    - .         -    .   -12    ,        . .

----------


## -13

.     -2   () , -3    (). 
    -2  -3      /.   .

----------


## Svetishe

?  ?  -3   ?   ,     ?

----------


## -13

-3    01.09.15  30.09.15. 
   10 .,   2 .
  ,    ,     -2,  -3.
 1     -2      /,     ,  /    -3.
 -3  01.10.2015.            / -2  -3?

----------


## Svetishe

,     ,       ?   -2       ?

----------


## -13

> ,     ,       ?   -2       ?


,   .

----------


## Svetishe

-   ?   .

----------


## -13

> ,   .


     -3      /  , ..    4 .

----------


## Svetishe

,      ,   Ѩ  10 .     ,       .      -  .    -    .

----------


## -13

> ,      ,   Ѩ  10 .     ,       .      -  .    -    .


   /  ,        /  .

----------


## Svetishe

> /  ,        /  .


  :Smilie:        -  ,            .

----------


## -13

> -  ,            .


 /         ,     /   -3.

----------


## Svetishe

-       .  .        .

----------

> /   -3.


   ,   ! -3 -  , ,  (    ).     -.

----------


## -13

> ,   ! -3 -  , ,  (    ).     -.


     ,   .

   10 .,   2 .
  ,      ,     -2,  -3.
  ,    ,    ,  .

----------

> ,      ,     -2,  -3.


       ?         .   .  -,  .   -  (   ) -   .    !       ,  ..  -   .   .

----------

> ,    ,  .


     -  .

----------


## -13

> ?         .   .  -,  .   -  (   ) -   .    !       ,  ..  -   .   .


-     .  ,     .      4 .
,   .
        : 
-2  ,     , -3    -2,       -3.          ,         .         .                  .         -3.

----------


## Svetishe

.        .       .      ,  -.

----------


## -13

> .        .       .      ,  -.


   .     ,   /     .
      -2,  -3     01.10.2015.
    /  -3,      ,      .

----------


## Svetishe

, - -  .     -3   ?

----------


## -13

> , - -  .     -3   ?


 3 .,  -3 - 2 .
   :
         -3.    , ,   .

----------


## Svetishe

?
 2 .    3 .?       .              .          :Biggrin:

----------


## -13

> ?
>  2 .    3 .?       .              .


  .   ,  2 .   ,        2 .    ,      .
  ,    ,      ,   .

----------

,  -   ?     ?    ?        .       ?
,   ,      -   . -3        .    ,    :Smilie:  )

----------


## Svetishe

> ,   .


  .

----------


## -13

> ,  -   ?     ?    ?        .       ?
> ,   ,      -   . -3        .    ,    )


   , .. .
   .

----------

> .


       ? :Smilie:

----------


## -13

> ?


  3   ,     ,  ,   4    . :Big Grin: 
 . ,   ,  - .

----------


## Svetishe

.     . ,

----------


## Server56

> 


 :Lupa:  :Demonstration:

----------


## -13

> 


. :Big Grin:

----------


## 1

,     -3   ?     ,

----------


## Server56

> 


  ,    .

----------


## 115

!    ,    2 ,   18 ?       01.09  18.09?

----------

> ,     -3   ?     ,


    ,    ,           .     ,             ,    ,  ,  ,     :  ,      !

----------


## 115

> !    ,    2 ,   18 ?       01.09  18.09?


    - ?

----------


## 115

,  ,  2     01.09?

----------

,   .             -.  ,  , ,            (  ).  ,  . 
 ,    ?    ,   , ,     )))))

----------


## Server56

> (  ).  ,  .


  .

----------

,    ,      -2  -3    , ,      !  ,         ...
               , ,         (      ),              ,    !     ,          , ,     2   18 .

----------


## 115

!

----------

,  !
    :             -     ( 010 .2  02 )         ( 011  1  02). 
       .          . 1   02     011 -      ,    010 -  2   02 - ,   ,    (, )   ,     .
  ?           012 -    ?-   ...

----------


## Iaffaa

> *complect11*, 
> 
>      ,  - -     .


2        .  2      .    / ,    ,             2        3

----------


## kat-muxailycova

,  ,         .          100.,       .             ,     -2 , -3.      1  8.2.             100.  .     ?    1          -2?

----------

> ,  ,         .          100.,       .             ,     -2 , -3.      1  8.2.             100.  .     ?    1          -2?


    ,      . -2  -3      ,        -29 (      ),      -  - .

----------

.    ,    (2) (    ).
  1    :      111    ,   .  . ,   .      . 
 1       ,     .         08,3

----------

! ,  ,   ,          , ?         ,          ?

----------


## BOGDANOZKA

> ! ,  ,   ,          , ?         ,          ?


     10-  -,   ,

----------


## BOGDANOZKA

> ,


 ,      :Wow:

----------

...  ,     ,      ,            ,   .  ,   ,        ,        .     ( ,      ),     -12 ,   ,      . .., ,            : , , ,       ..       .     ?  .

----------


## Server56

,   .
   ?
 ,   2 .
1.   ,   (   ) :      
2.    :    .
      ,   -  ...

----------

> ,   -  ...


      !   .   : ,    ... ,  , .   1000,00   .. .     1000,00.    .......       .  ,        . ..   ,          ,   .

----------


## Server56

> 1000,00   .. .


   ,  -?
,    -  1000 ,   .

----------

.   ,  1  )))))))        -   "")))

----------

> ,  -?


       .        .

----------


## Server56

, , .
 2 .
1. - ,      ( -12).   -   ( ).
2. ,         (         ).

----------


## Server56

> ,  1


      ,   .   - .

----------

> - .


 .   -  .       .



> 1. - ,      ( -12).   -   ( ).


  1000!!!       !       .



> 2. ,         (         ).


  !     -12.   .

----------


## Server56

> -  .


  .



> !       .


 -12      ,   .

----------

> -12      ,   .


    !)))))    .           !

----------


## Server56

> !


     .   .

----------

?   ?))))))

----------


## Server56

.

----------

,    )

----------


## Server56

,    ,   50/50:     .  -12  1 .,       .
       .    ,     .  - ,  - .

----------

,     ...      .      !  ,    .   ?))))))))))))))

----------


## Server56

> ?)))


  ?
   ""     .

----------


## Server56

?   , ,    .

----------

?))))))))))

----------


## Server56

?

----------

